

"Task Pooper" could revolutionize GNOME desktop - jedi_stannis
http://feeds.arstechnica.com/%7Er/arstechnica/index/%7E3/KuHpfD8dNRc/task-pooper-could-revolutionize-gnome-desktop.ars

======
zavulon
... this could be a great idea, but using language like that helps ensure
Linux desktop will never get to the mainstream.

I understand this is a codename/prototype, but this has gotten out to the
blogosphere. Can you imagine Apple or Microsoft calling their features "Code
Name Poopy Diaper"?

~~~
sgk284
Linux doesn't need to be any more mainstream than it already is. Coding for
open source projects is fun because we can forget about formalities and
pissing contests.

~~~
mos1
Did KDE become less fun when it went from being the Kool Desktop Environment
to the K Desktop Environment?

------
stralep
Why we don't have file system for X windows?

Everything is a process or a file, and most "new" ideas, for which is needed a
lot of work (or afternoon for some kid), could be implemented on top of
equality of this concepts.

It might be impossible, but there is abstraction SCREAMING to be explored.

Plan 9 ideas might live again! :)

Anyway, good work!

~~~
jrockway
I "file" windows I don't need onto another virtual desktop. Example: I click a
PDF to download, it opens in evince, and when I decide "too long; will read
later", the window gets whisked off to another desktop.
(XMonad.Actions.FindEmptyWorkspace automates this operation.)

Occasionally, I notice I have a lot of occupied desktops, and then "garbage
collect" the tasks.

I think this is a lot like what the article describes -- tasks for later go in
a special area.

------
ggchappell
Stuff like this leaves me with mixed feelings. Yes, it's nice to see real
innovation in FLOSS software. On the other hand, I have to ask:

(1) If you have a laptop running Linux, can you use suspend/hibernate/etc.,
with the same confidence that Win & Mac users do?

(2) Can you quickly, reliably set your laptop to display on a projector?

(3) Can you reliably connect any old device (think: iPod), and expect it to
Just Work?

In my experience, the answers are (1) depends on the laptop [and maybe the
phase of the moon], (2) no, unless you know about, install, and set up disper,
which, for some reason, is not a standard part of any major distro [that I
know of], and (3) be real.

And then I have to ask:

(4) Why is so much effort going into new desktop UI directions, when the basic
stuff still desperately needs work?

So, yes, UI innovation is cool. But other things would be cooler.

------
neovive
I'm running Emerald Theme Manager on my Gnome-based Ubuntu laptop and it
already looks great. However, it's nice to see innovation happening in the
Gnome desktop.

